# Pure Salt



## Oz-Brewer (15/11/18)

Anyone got a recommendation on pure salt, no anti-caking agent in it. 

Hoping that Coles or Woolworths carries one.


----------



## Oz-Brewer (15/11/18)

I'm guessing maybe just natural sea salt should do the trick. Most of the saxa salts have ani-caking agents.


----------



## altone (16/11/18)

Oz-Brewer said:


> I'm guessing maybe just natural sea salt should do the trick. Most of the saxa salts have ani-caking agents.


Well I use Makenzies natural sea salt.
The ingredients listed are: natural sea salt - nothing else.


----------

